# Betta Rescue



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

As some people might know, I just did my first betta rescue! I got him from Petco when he had a serious velvet issue, and now is all better and ready to go to a great home. This experience has been so wonderful, and it really made me think... What if I could do this all the time? That is something I would love to do, but the problem is, there is no one else I know who would be willing to take in AND properly care for a betta. So I wanted some opinions. Do you think people on this site would be willing to adopt on a frequent basis? I don't want to get fish and then have no homes for them (since I can only keep one myself). Or does anyone have any other thoughts/concerns? Any input is appreciated!


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

Try contacting Tiny Hearts Betta Rescue on Facebook to get ideas on how betta adoptions work. They started small and are now decently large.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

If you have the tank space and heaters and such then couldn't you just keep them a little long term and leaflet your cause? There's people around they're just hiding. Like when we have bakesales at my uni and I always make vegan treats, the vegans network and then I run out!


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Ok, I already liked them on Facebook so I will send a message. Thanks!

And unfortunately I don't have the money or space for more than one or two temporary bettas. I can do leaflets though, as I used to do vegan activism so I have done that type of thing before. Although I'm pretty shy so doing it alone would be scary! Do you have any ideas for what types of locations would be the best?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Put up your flyers on bulletin boards in vets, grocery stores, and schools. I'm shy too, hate putting up flyers for my bakesales! lol But I think about the cause and the purpose and I get through it! 

I emailed someone on kijiji about a 1.5g for 5$!!!!!! I offered them more if they'll deliver! Wish me luck! lol 

I guess you don't really need to have a tonne of tanks laying around, spreading the word might be enough.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Are you just buying the bettas then treating them or getting them for free?


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Haha good to know it's not just me. Bulletin boards sound like a good idea, and less scary. And good luck on that tank!

I would be buying them from the pet store and treating them, unless someone has a betta they want to give me for whatever reason. But I don't know anyone with bettas.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

The trouble with buying them is that it simply encourages petshops to carry on stocking them. After all, your disgust at their conditions won't show up on their end-of-year invoices. 

That being said, I admit that I have bought bettas to prevent them dying.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Pet stores will continue to stock bettas. They won't stop for one person who compassionately cares about their well being. The way I see it, with the society as it is, the big boom of the pet industry will never end. While I would never suggest to buy a puppy or a kitten or even birds and small animals from pet stores I think fish are the more profoundly impacted animal of all. Nobody cares about them. Not enough for people to lobby on the streets like they do with pet mills. 

Even some stores who do not sell live animals like cats and rabbits and such still sell bettas and goldfish. They are cheap for the business to hold and they sell for cheap too. That's why most stores have the "starter kit" deals which get you a free betta or hamster with the purchase of the tank. Pet supplies=profit. 

Something as small and 'insignificant' as a betta will not show up on an invoice. There is little loss at all in fact. If we buy from the store, we are suporting the cruel business of fish milling and improper care but we are saving a life. It hasn't gotten to the point where there are fish rescues as large as a dog pound. 

That's the way I see it anyway.


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

I definitely understand your point, especially since I'm vegan and deal with this issue all the time. However, I don't see how refusing to buy a sick betta does anything for the fish. I would LOVE to change the world for animals, I really would. And I tell people all about my lifestyle, wear animal rights t-shirts, attend protests, leaflet, and do everything I can to help the cause. But I know that I personally can't change everything on my own, and that it will take years to make the difference us animal lovers want to make. So in the mean time I want to help by making individual lives better, even if it's just a few fish, I know that I will have made a difference.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

If enough people can be encouraged not to buy bettas from that shop, though, they will stop stocking them. 

I do understand your point, though, and generally, when I'm faced with the decision, I end up buying with my heart every time.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Rescuing to at least means that you are saving a life but you are not encouraging the business to sell more at the same time. Really at least talk to the manager and say, "hey you have a sick betta, I doubt people will buy him in the condition he is in, can I take him off your hands" don't mention money at all, if you say you will take him for free or for a small price they will take the money. If they reject offer them a small price. Most managers are nice and will allow it. Buying a sick fish for full price is silly, like buying an Xbox but it is broken but you can fix it and you pay full price...

I just don't think paying full price is helping the animals in general, it helps the one, but not all. Just remember that... I think what you are doing is good though glad you do it, just remember that if they make a profit they don't care what happens, at least at a business stand point.


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

I totally get where everyone is coming from. The only thing is, while we are refusing to buy the fish, they suffer and die. And will continue to suffer and die because people won't stop buying fish, or any other pet. The choice is a hard one, and I agree paying the people who mistreat the animals will only encourage what they're doing. But the alternative is not great either, just letting the animals either die of illness at the store or going to a home with people who consider it a decoration, or "just a fish". It's an almost impossible choice.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Think, you can't save them all, so yeah, hate to say but they will always keep dying. It is sad and it sucks to hear it and know it but that is reality. Ask for the free betta or ask for a discount. Write complaint letters to the store's HQ. It is like the drug war for every bust there are many sales, bettas they save one and even more die...


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

When you buy fish in poor conditions you are simply making a spot for a new one to fill. Thus the cycle of abuse continues even though you spared that one life. Supply and demand - Stop the demand and they will end the supply. Stores do not sell things that don't bring in some kind of profit. It has happened in Walmart's across the country. Some have stopped selling Bettas and fish altogether.

We are only human though... Sometimes all we can see is the suffering creature in front of us, instead of the bigger picture. When I complain to managers, I usually try to convince them to let me save one Betta at no charge. If they refuse then I (with an extremely heavy heart) put the fish back and refuse to shop there anymore.


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Well, nevermind on all this. Thanks everyone.


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Sorry for that last comment. I just get my feelings hurt easily (wimpy, I know) and just wanted to do something good. I totally understand what everyone has to say, I really do. I thought I had figured out what I wanted to do with myself, so it was a major disappointment. Sorry if my comment seemed petty or rude.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

It doesn't mean that starting a betta rescue isn't still a great idea.  Just make sure you aren't paying money for the bettas that you save (for instance, advertise on Craigslist that you will take bettas people don't want anymore).  That way, you aren't supporting any businesses that keep bettas in those conditions in the first place.


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

I guess that's true. I just worry that I wouldn't get any responses, and would end up not doing any good.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

How about instead of buying post ads on craigslist that you will take in unwanted betta? 
Repeatedly buying may fuel the flame.. but as has been said before the real money is in all the equipment. So second hand equipment, or from places that have nicely kept fish.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Getting sooky and down because other people don't support your ideas is a sure way to continue the suffering. It's like pulling a Peta hissy-fit. A rescue is a good idea, even though yyou cannot take them all- talk to store managers. 

There will just always be people who buy from the pet store. Low-income, ignorant, those who do not care. Parents who don't know where else to buy fish. . . Pet stores have been in business for a long time. No, wearing a shirt will not stop someone from buying a fish, leaflets are also not as effective as a few years ago. Stores in malls will not allow protesting but talking to people going into the store might help. 

Postering outside and online reaches people. Kijiji or Craigslist. 

Sorry if this seems blunt. I believe fish in stores will NEVER stop. WalMart only stopped selling them here due to cut backs in their annual budgets and they focus more on supplies than live fish. But pet stores will always order fish. They will. even small pet stores who sell a limited number of species always have tonnes of fish. Fish are cheap to stock and sell. Giving bad info makes the customer come back, talk to the staff about why their fishie-wishie died and sell them stuff to "improve" their next fishes life. 


I'm bitter bc my team was defeated by the stupid Pittsburgh Penguins and I'm mad....


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks for the "blunt" opinion, but I thought that was quite rude. I am not throwing a hissy fit. I got disappointed. And just because I said in that moment (which I later corrected the next morning if you saw) that I was upset, it was just that. A moment. I knew no matter what people said, I was going to do it anyways. I might modify my tactics thanks to some of the points made here, but I was going to do it. In fact, I rescued another betta this afternoon, and got him for free. And I agree that one thing that will never change is pets being purchased, and people needing a cheap place to do that. I am with you 100% on that. I hope someday they might be treated better, but I know the suffering will probably never completely go away. And I know wearing t-shirts and protesting doesn't solve the entire problem right that second, but honestly it's better than doing absolutely nothing about it. If we care, we have to at least try, otherwise we might as well not care. And not to sound whiny again, but please be aware that some people have emotional issues (such as myself) and take comments like that very personally, and are hurt by them. I don't want to start an argument, I just want to let you know.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm sincerely sorry if my comment offended you. It was not my intention, I was tired and down myself. After reading the comments I got a bit irritated as I thought of Peta and some of the tactics they use to spurn people's opinions. It was not my intention at all to come like I did. I realize there are people more sensitive than others and I guess on a public forum it is incredibly difficult to keep one voice or attitude. We're dealing with each other from all points on the globe when we're on the internet, obviously world views and backgrounds and emotional boundaries will be crossed. 

Again I apologize.


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Thank you for the apology. I didn't want to make you feel terrible either, I just usually don't stand up for myself and decided I needed to. But I do understand that it's hard to tell a persons' tone or intention when reading words online. You can't tell if it's sarcastic, sincere, etc. I also get that sometimes people have bad days, and say things because of how they feel at the moment, which I do quite often. But I do want to let you know that the message in your previous post makes sense, and is something that has to be considered, especially the effectiveness of certain methods of getting a point across. And again, thanks for understanding how I feel.


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

There was a Petland that opened in Northern California a few years back. They are notorious for getting their puppies from breeding mills. Me and two other people protested outside at their grand opening. After that the protest grew and grew. Next thing I know the media is involved and they are shut down for selling sick puppies. 
*
"Never doubt that a small group of thoughtful, committed people can change the world. Indeed, it is the only thing that ever has."* -- Margaret Mead

Trust me, it makes a difference. Kudos on your free rescue!


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

That's amazing! It's great to have an example of how a few people that care can really make a difference. 

Unfortunately, he died a few hours after getting him home.  I would post a picture but I couldn't get a good one. He was COVERED in fungus, and could barely make it to the top to breathe even though there was only a few inches of water. I was hoping he would make it, but he was pretty bad off. I want to go scream at those pet store people who let him get that bad. :/


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

:-(


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Well that sucks 
Good that you got him free! That was the only reason why I said something, is the first guy was more of what I call a save. I think it is awesome what you are doing, though I agree with Laki. It probably won't stop but there is always hope, right?

Sorry if I came off blunt, it is hard to sense tone. So sorry if I offended you.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Walmart gets credit for dead fish, so it really wont make a different weather you stop buying from them or not.



> How about instead of buying post ads on craigslist that you will take in unwanted betta?


There was a member here who did that. I think it was GreenTea.
They put up flyers saying they would take in unwanted bettas by dropping them off in her/his? mailbox. 

On a side note:


> There will just always be people who buy from the pet store. Low-income, ignorant, those who do not care.


I'm a graduate student and ALL my bettas come from walmart or Petco and almost ALL were sympathy purchases. I have though of asking for the fish for free but in the end I pay for them (most are VT/ct) - i know of a few cases where once someone points out the betta is sick, an employee takes it away and not only refuses to give it away for free but then refuses to even sell it because they "do not sell sick fish".


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Gonna be honest, people care more for puppies than fish.. It's sad but true.
Yea, I think it was her.. she came home to like 3 in her mailbox one day and didn't know what to do with them.


----------



## Ramble (Mar 13, 2012)

Well, I agree that Wal-mart isn't going to stop selling bettas, even if half of all their fish die, because they make their money on the supplies. That said, My personal opinion is, if you see a fish in the store that's suffering, and you want to make a difference for that little creature, then go ahead and do it. 
You can try talking to the manager about getting the little guy discounted for all the extra care you need to put into him, but don't feel you have to make a point by letting him (or her) die. (you can even buy some meds from them to show you plan on caring for it properly if you want)
So far, two of my three betta have been 'rescued' from dying and I'm very happy I saved them. Chances are, I'll make the same choice again, but that's me...and I show their before and after pictures to folks to show a betta CAN recover!


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

kfryman: Don't worry, that wording totally came across fine.  You can disagree with me or bring up a not-so-pleasant point, I just don't like it when it sounds personal.  But I understand. It's a VERY discouraging thing to know that if a difference is ever made, it will be a long time from now. And sometimes, I want to give up because it breaks my heart that nothing changes. But I am determined that even if I am the only person on the planet who cares about something, I will speak up and act accordingly.

Tikibirds: Ok, maybe instead of fliers I will offer to any people I know or meet, but make it a point that they need to talk to me about it first, not just drop them off (and I can't believe people would leave an ANIMAL in the mailbox of a stranger!). Yea, I figured that they would take the fish away if I mentioned it was sick. Every time I told them there was a sick animal, POOF! They took it to the back immediately.

Olympia: I know, it's very true. In fact, I did until about a month ago when I got Link. Now, fish are just as important to me as any other animal. I cried like crazy when my rescue fish died.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

One person CAN make a difference. I mean, a lot of haters wil hate but you can reach the young ones and compassionate half-ways! lol That's how I got into vegetarianism. Throughout high school it was only ME who made vegan food for nutrition class, it was only me who scratched little qoutes on the desks and in writing it was only me who wrote on the plight of animals in factory farms etc.. 

Even though it seems like a lost cause, you might sway some people doing what you do. Well, now at my job I'm a topic of conversation half the time int he break room. People try to learn about what I eat ("ANYTHING I want, just like you" is my answer.. Met with blank stares but what odds) and then challenge me, "do you eat gummi bears" etc... And I'm only vegetarian!!! Can't imagine what a vegan or raw-food diet person would be forced into. Newfoundland isn't exactly the most open-minded island....

I think my point is, try not to get too sensitive about other people's ignorance on your lifestyle. They'll just succumb to diet related illnesses and you won't!! ^.^ 
After 10.5 years of putting up with Newfie ignorance I have grown quite a cynicism regarding my lifestyle 


What was I going to say...

Oh yes, the pet chain Pets Unlimited (under the supplier Pj's Pets) stopped selling puppies because of news stories and undercover investigators and such. The chain did a sample here in my province first where they stopped selling puppies then evaluated the increase in sales afterwards - the rest of the chain in Atlantic Canada stopped selling puppies. Puppes are over 1200$ though, a betta fish costs less than 5$ (for a VT).. NO body will grow a huge movement outside on the street for betta fish. People love puppies, its universal. Unfortunately, not the same can be said for fish


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Ramble: You sound just like me! I don't want to support the stores, but I give in if I see a fish that looks like he needs me. I am a sucker for animals in need.

Laki: I totally know what you mean. Because of me, my boyfriend went vegan almost immediately after we got together. And he even asked me about it! And my mom went vegetarian (I'm still working on vegan... Haha) after I did and told her the truth about meat. Oh my gosh I hate the "What do you eat?" question! WE EAT FOOD, not grass. Haha. And yea, it's unfortunate the people only care about cats and dogs. When I attended an anti vivisection protest, a few people smile and waved, and said they agree. But at a puppy mill protest, almost EVERYONE was honking in support, giving us thumbs up, etc. And for fish... I'm sure there would be no reaction at all. It's so sad.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Understandably, stores won't stop selling fish. People buy the fish, the supplies, etc. As in my town there is ONE store. I finally found another where I can buy supplies for my bettas (and my oscar, and guinea pigs) and they do not sell anything live! I'll support their quaint store.

I used to get live bettas for free from this store if they were in terrible condition. They always said "he might not live" (as in the case of Shiloh, who btw is happy in his tank to himself!!) so depending on the case it was free or half-priced. But the petsmart in edmonton (one of them) the lady refused to let me have the fin rot female betta, snatched her from my hand and took her to the back room to "cure her" (aka flush her) :roll: you have to be careful what stores to go to, and how to approach. The girl who works in the store in town, won't do it. The manager enjoys me being there and will let me take one home for free if the betta is sick enough.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

My bf won't stop eating meat for anything. At least he only eats chicken though. When we have real money after school I'll try to get into locally raised, free range, organic chicken though. I feel if you're going to eat it, at least do it humanely. 

Oh, my worst pet peeve about going out to eat, "well, I'm sure they have salad". It used to be funny, but now I actually get angry. That's where my snappy response comes in about salad. I almost DONT want to eat salad because of stupid people expecting me to eat it. Even my boyfriend used to say it, his brother in NS asked if I would go to the Keg because I could eat a salad there. It's frustrating. 

I wonder if I got a small tank could I go rescue that gorgeous chocolate colored betta in the lps. He might be there bc he looks so "plain" ... I'd love him.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

That's how I got my first females. They were plain so they began rotting away in their never-cleaned bowl/cup things, so I took them xD


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Laki: All of my other boyfriends were like that, and I could deal with it, but it definitely had an affect on the relationship. I'm SO glad I convinced my current boyfriend to stop eating meat. It's nice to live in a cruelty-free home. And I agree with the salad thing. I get really angry when people make fun of me for eating tofu. THAT one really gets me, because you can make really yummy tofu, but people never give it a chance because it looks funny. Go get the fish! I'm sure most people go looking for the most brightly colored ones, and so he would probably end up on the shelf until he got sick or died. :/

Sena Hansler: Yea, some people just refuse to sell sick fish. Which I do unerstand, but on the other hand I don't. If it's a policy that they have to follow, I totally get that. But I mean you would be taking a sick fish off their hands, so they wouldn't have to pay for medicine (assuming they would be nice and treat it) or anything like that. And good for you taking those girls! Most people don't like the females (I admit, they don't do much for me either) so a lot of them never get taken home. I have decided that if I see a sick female, I will still take her, even though it might be harder to place her in a good home.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

We have been together for 2 and a half years, been living together for almost 2 years and I just got used to the meat thing. It bothers me if he eats mcdonalds but thankfully we prefer to just cook at home. And Newfoundland restaraunts do not cater to vegetarians! (even less so for vegans and gluten free diets) Matt will get something like steak and the only thing on the menu is pasta for me (except Mexican restaurants!) and they always overcook the pasta or the sauce has no flavor. :/

I hate eating out here. 

Tofu is SO good though!! I can get 4 meals for myself out of a block which I buy for 1.69. I brag about that one  lol I love cooking with fresh pepper and herbs so it always tastes good. 

I've been looking online for a small tank (needs to be like 2g) but I don't have a heater for another tank, and a heater would be essential to make him all better! So any rescues would have to wait until May when I get my student loan.


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

That is super lame! And eating out is definitely when it becomes difficult, especially when you're vegan. Lucky, I live by Seattle, so I have TONS of vegan options at restaurants and grocery stores. Haha yea tofu is cheap and can last a while, and you can do pretty much anything with it. :/ That's lame. It's always annoying when the only thing stopping you is money, especially when you have to worry about school and all that stuff. If I were rich, I would have a whole room of fish!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I know I would too! Sometimes I wish betta's WERE decorations who were totally fine in a tiny wall mounted clock thing. Because that would mean more room to keep them all!! but that's such an unacceptable idea it's not even funny!


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Exactly! I use to think they were "cute" little bowls, but now I want to cry every time I see them. There is a person selling a betta in one of the hanging bowls with the stand, that looking kind of like a lamp. I wanted to go get it from them but the drive is too far for anyone to be willing to take me. It's so terrible. Oh, and I got ANOTHER rescue today! This one will be going to my dad once he is better. But I have a dilema that I would like your (or anyone elses') opinion on. He is a VERY experienced fish keeper, for thirty years or something I think, but never a betta. He tells me all this information (WRONG information by the way) about how they need to be kept. But no matter what I say, he says he "has the experience" so automatically he's right. HOW do I tell him he's wrong without sounding like I'm telling him what to do? I know he's my dad so I should know him well enough, but everything I say seems to be going in one ear and out the other. Should I offer to buy some supplies (if I can get the money)?


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Sorry I can't give you any advice on how to talk to your dad, but I just wanted to commend you for what you are doing. I know it can seem at times that nobody cares about fish or animals in general, and I too often get discouraged concerning the state of the world, however seeing posts like this remind me that there are at least some people who feel the same way that I do. I just wanted to let you know that 

I too wanted to do a rescue some time ago, but life just got too busy too fast...maybe someday


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks Kim! It's nice for me to know there are others out there too! And yes, it's something that bothers me every day, for the past five years of my life (that's when I first went vegetarian and started learning about animal cruelty). I wish that more people realized that animals have feelings, and families, and a lot of the same things we have. It's probably what I am most passionate about in life. Well I definitely recommend trying a rescue when you are ready! I have only done three: one successful, one death the night I got him , and one I got today that I am really hoping will make it. From my minimal experience, it's really rewarding, but hard when things don't go the way you hoped. But every fish counts!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Congrats on the new rescue 

I don't know how to talk to your dad, since men are all alike and obviously he's right 
-_-

However, perhaps try to sway his judgement by having him see your fish as opposed to cold lifeless clamped bettas in a store. Or have him look at a few youtube videos of how some people treat their bettas. 

You might suggest offering to buy him a larger tank and heater, hopefully his ego will step in and buy it himself though!! lol

Maybe tell him you'll keep the betta until he agrees to some better learning material. Try to have him understand that life is all about continued learning, old info goes with the water as new stuff is learned (like a river).


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks Laki. I'll see if I can get through to him... Hahaha. I think examples like you suggested would be great. Although I do understand, because I have been keeping bettas for only three weeks, compared to his thirty year(ish) fish experience. So I can see where my advice might not seem so credible. But I definitely don't want to make my fear of challenging my dad to cause the fishy to have a bad life. I think I'm going to send him a document I made where I compiled a bunch of information that summed up the most widely agreed upon care requirements, and see what he thinks.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

It's all in his head, obviously. My mom was the same way. Then she came to my house and saw how happy my fish were with heaters and such. When I pitched the idea of getting her a betta for her birthday I made sure to tell her she'll need an extra plug for the heater and said I'm not getting the fish without the heater. She agreed and her fish blows more bubble nests than mine!lol

Men are worse and more thick-headed I'm afraid. Yes, see how he does with your advice-sheet. He'll probably want it to he "his" idea before he agrees to anything! lol men....


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Well that gives me some hope! And yea, next to the word stubborn in the dictionary is a picture of my dad. Ugh. Haha. Fortunately he does REALLY love animals a lot, so I'm sure if I can get him to see they need all these things, he would be more than happy to do it. But as you said, he likes it to be his idea, so when he comes to the right conclusion I'll tell him how smart he is. Haha.


----------

